# Mounting a Ryobi R175 Plunge Router



## bobtheengineer (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a Ryobi R175 plunge router that I'd like to mount on a new Craftsman table saw with router table attachment. The router mounts OK, but the table is too thick to get full extention of the bit through the table. (The table is about 3/8" thick.)

The funny thing is that the router seems like it could plunge more, but I think it is stopped by the 2 poles that connect the router to the base. Anyone got any helpful suggestions?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bob

When I run into that type of error I use the Extension, I use them all the time on the short bits 

Router Collet Extension

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/router_collet.html


Collet Extension
http://www.ptreeusa.com/routerAcc.htm#20262


Additional 2-1/4" (or 2" for #36259) when you extend them through the router table top with our router collet extension. 
Eliminate the dangerous temptation of withdrawing the shank from the collet in order to raise the bit and to “provide the full depth of cut.” The router collet extension makes it possible to use all diameters of 1/2" and 1/4" shank bits safely. 
Place the router collet extension shank in the 1/2" router collet and the router bit shank in the extension collet and tighten both

attn: Bob
If this case for your router the Extension will NOT work in your router you need to have have a 1/2" collet 

Ryobi R175 plunge " 1/4 inch collet only "

Pros: Great ergonomic design
Cons: Very limited. 1/4 inch collet only
http://www.epinions.com/reviews/Ryobi_R175_1_3_4_hp_Plunge_Router

It maybe time to upgrade the router to one of the newer ones with both collets 

======



bobtheengineer said:


> I have a Ryobi R175 plunge router that I'd like to mount on a new Craftsman table saw with router table attachment. The router mounts OK, but the table is too thick to get full extention of the bit through the table. (The table is about 3/8" thick.)
> 
> The funny thing is that the router seems like it could plunge more, but I think it is stopped by the 2 poles that connect the router to the base. Anyone got any helpful suggestions?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Bob, it is good to have you here. Hope the fix works.


----------



## bobtheengineer (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the help, Bob.

Yeah, I know I should upgrade the router, but I just bought the table saw so I can't really justify a larger router right now. At some point, I'll probably upgrade to a fixed 1/2" collet router and keep the Ryobi for smaller jobs.

Thanks again.


----------



## bobtheengineer (Jan 12, 2009)

xplorx4 said:


> Welcome to the forum Bob, it is good to have you here. Hope the fix works.


Thanks Jerry. 

To quote the great philopher, Jeff Foxworth. _Every bad idea once sounded like a good idea._


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Think Craftsman for a combo kit for a 100.oo or less, then you have a standard base for the router table with soft start and VS and a plunge base for off the table jobs...and to boot you have both collets 1/4" and 1/2"  you will be amazed with the New Craftsman router  it's that good.

After all you can take it with you ( money) and you can't have to many routers 

=======




bobtheengineer said:


> Thanks for the help, Bob.
> 
> Yeah, I know I should upgrade the router, but I just bought the table saw so I can't really justify a larger router right now. At some point, I'll probably upgrade to a fixed 1/2" collet router and keep the Ryobi for smaller jobs.
> 
> Thanks again.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Bob.


----------

